#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Facebook Pay

## Dhanush

சமீபத்தில் நான் ஒரு செய்தி வாசித்தேன் அதில் கூடிய சீக்கிரம் Facebook இல் பணம் 💰 பரிமாற்றம் செய்யப்போவதாக அறிவித்துள்ளது இது எவ்வளவு பாதுகாப்பாக இருக்கும் என்று நம்புகிறீர்கள் இது சாத்தியப்படுமா?

----------

